# what is the avg age on here



## caveman (Jun 11, 2009)

caveman 43


----------



## russ010 (Jun 12, 2009)

30


----------



## ilinimud (Jun 12, 2009)

Im 21 going on 45.


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 12, 2009)

32 here


----------



## Jim (Jun 12, 2009)

37 at the end of this month.  

Mind of an 18 year old.


----------



## angry Bob (Jun 12, 2009)

37


----------



## G3_Guy (Jun 12, 2009)

32


----------



## Popeye (Jun 12, 2009)

Ya'll are making me feel old... Gonna be 50 this September 1st (still plenty of time to shop for my present)


----------



## Bubba (Jun 12, 2009)

Just turned 24 yesterday.


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 12, 2009)

Cyberflexx is 35


----------



## Victor Coar (Jun 12, 2009)

39


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 12, 2009)

22


----------



## MikeA57 (Jun 12, 2009)

Please don't tell me I'm the oldest one here too!!! Everywhere my wife and I go I look around and go, "Yep, once again you're the oldest..."

I'll be 52 the middle of July


----------



## natetrack (Jun 12, 2009)

28


----------



## Zum (Jun 12, 2009)

41 on the 6th


----------



## grizzly (Jun 12, 2009)

will be 35 this year


----------



## Anthony Sisk (Jun 12, 2009)

32


----------



## ben2go (Jun 12, 2009)

32 wishing I was still 16


----------



## poolie (Jun 12, 2009)

I know whatcha mean Popeye... 45 here.


----------



## KMixson (Jun 12, 2009)

43


----------



## slim357 (Jun 12, 2009)

24


----------



## Lmerr (Jun 12, 2009)

34


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 12, 2009)

What a bunch of younsters on this site....... Popeye, no need to worry.

*Fishingcop turned 60 last march* =D> :wink:

Why do you think I always win at trivia when the topic is old rock & roll ? :lol:


----------



## fish devil (Jun 12, 2009)

:twisted: 39


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jun 12, 2009)

I'll be 29 in a few weeks :mrgreen:


----------



## BLK fisher (Jun 12, 2009)

32.


----------



## bigbasshunter (Jun 12, 2009)

just about to turn 35


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 12, 2009)

12


----------



## Popeye (Jun 12, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> 12



:---) :---) :---) 

[-X [-X [-X


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jun 12, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> 12



I can't believe your that old.....I could have swore your were younger :mrgreen:


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Jun 12, 2009)

hardwatergrampa 56 i plan to turn pro fishermen in 6 years


----------



## caveman (Jun 12, 2009)

Well when i asked the ? i didn't think i would get the response that i have seen on here.There are a lot of young pups here,and a few old farts (my self ) Thanks for posting your age as youth has dreams,and age has wisdom put the 2 2gether and any thing is possible.   That is why i am cavemam (OLD)[*][*][*]


----------



## Popeye (Jun 12, 2009)

As I was always told:

Old age and cunning will triumph over youth and enthusiasm every time.


----------



## Brine (Jun 12, 2009)

36


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 12, 2009)

caveman said:


> Well when i asked the ? i didn't think i would get the response that i have seen on here.There are a lot of young pups here,and a few old farts (my self ) Thanks for posting your age as youth has dreams,and age has wisdom put the 2 2gether and any thing is possible.   That is why i am cavemam (OLD)[*][*][*]



Looks like I'm still ahead in the oldest category at 60+ - Hey Jim, any prize for being the oldest TinBoater?????


----------



## SMDave (Jun 12, 2009)

16


----------



## caveman (Jun 12, 2009)

popeye
that is so true


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 12, 2009)

FishingCop said:


> caveman said:
> 
> 
> > Well when i asked the ? i didn't think i would get the response that i have seen on here.There are a lot of young pups here,and a few old farts (my self ) Thanks for posting your age as youth has dreams,and age has wisdom put the 2 2gether and any thing is possible.   That is why i am cavemam (OLD)[*][*][*]
> ...



Yes! You get Popeye :mrgreen:


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 12, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > caveman said:
> ...



Come on home Popeye, you can sleep in the boat. You'll be comfy I'm sure. Remember to bring all your fishing stuff so we can get out occassionally :lol: :lol:


----------



## caveman (Jun 12, 2009)

:shock: :shock: :shock: OK i must be in the middle of a funny here


----------



## Popeye (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey! I posted a reply to FishingCop that somehow got... _lost_. Hmmm...


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 12, 2009)

Popeye said:


> Hey! I posted a reply to FishingCop that somehow got... _lost_. Hmmm...



do over, do over!!! :lol:


----------



## georgia jeff (Jun 12, 2009)

35


----------



## Popeye (Jun 12, 2009)

FishingCop said:


> caveman said:
> 
> 
> > Well when i asked the ? i didn't think i would get the response that i have seen on here.There are a lot of young pups here,and a few old farts (my self ) Thanks for posting your age as youth has dreams,and age has wisdom put the 2 2gether and any thing is possible.   That is why i am cavemam (OLD)[*][*][*]
> ...




Yeah... Grey hair. :lol:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm 50 and Margaret is 51.
Hey FishingCop, Don't feel so bad,I wish I was 60,then I could retire and spend all my time fishin'.


----------



## Tunnels (Jun 13, 2009)

Looks like I'm still ahead in the oldest category at 60+ - Hey Jim, any prize for being the oldest TinBoater?????

FishinCop, Sorry, you lose. I got you by about 18 months. I'm still able to sit up & take nourishment, though. I should have known how young youse guys were by the energy you put into what you're doing.


----------



## Henry Hefner (Jun 13, 2009)

Just turned 52. Daughter says I have the mind of a 16 year old and should grow up. I tell her that everyone has to grow older, but you don't HAVE to grow up!


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 13, 2009)

Tunnels said:


> Looks like I'm still ahead in the oldest category at 60+ - Hey Jim, any prize for being the oldest TinBoater?????
> 
> FishinCop, Sorry, you lose. I got you by about 18 months. I'm still able to sit up & take nourishment, though. I should have known how young youse guys were by the energy you put into what you're doing.



Damn, second place again  But Tunnels and I can gloat about being the most seasoned two on the site :lol:


----------



## Tunnels (Jun 13, 2009)

"SEASONED" That has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Rooster123 (Jun 13, 2009)

age 44, been fishing since I was 14 yrs. old.


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 13, 2009)

Tunnels said:


> "SEASONED" That has a nice ring to it.



Yeah, I thought so too  Like in "seasoned veteran"! 

While some people I know are just "old farts", I consider myself a "wise old sage" :wink:


----------



## ben2go (Jun 13, 2009)

Who is the youngest?I know at one time Bassboy1 was, and then we had a 13 year old that was asking a bunch of silly questions.I think he was removed from the forum.So who is the youngest?


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm close I reckon. I'm 17


----------



## Cptn Hook (Jun 13, 2009)

I am 15 but 6'4" so I say that I am 17.


----------



## ben2go (Jun 13, 2009)

Cptn Hook said:


> I am 15 but 6'4" so I say that I am 17.




:---) [-X


----------



## ober51 (Jun 13, 2009)

26...but my gf's 21 :lol:


----------



## grizzly (Jun 13, 2009)

my gf's 29, 27 and 21. i hope they never meet each other. :lol:


----------



## mr.fish (Jun 13, 2009)

30 here.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jun 14, 2009)

36..... turning 37 in August.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jun 14, 2009)

Going to be 30 is Oct


----------



## DocWatson (Jun 14, 2009)

FishingCop said:


> Tunnels said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like I'm still ahead in the oldest category at 60+ - Hey Jim, any prize for being the oldest TinBoater?????
> ...



You can add another spicy old timer to the crew and bump yourself down to third on the list. I turned 60 in February. #-o


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 14, 2009)

DocWatson said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > Tunnels said:
> ...



Ah, another wise old sage


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jun 14, 2009)

36 and overweight,bald on top and what hair i do have is turning grey! What's the deal anyway?? Oh well,makes a good conversation topic? :wink:


----------



## DocWatson (Jun 14, 2009)

FishingCop said:


> DocWatson said:
> 
> 
> > FishingCop said:
> ...


[/quote]

More of a cranky, old SOB, but age has it's priviledges. :wink: But, when you get to our age, the months don't matter.... unless your talking about the ones you don't have left. :wink:


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 14, 2009)

DocWatson said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > DocWatson said:
> ...



More of a cranky, old SOB, but age has it's priviledges. :wink: But, when you get to our age, the months don't matter.... unless your talking about the ones you don't have left. :wink:[/quote][/quote][/quote][/quote][/quote][/quote][/quote]

Okay Doc.... wise or cranky, either way, you're right, the months don't matter. Look back with fondness and forward with anticipation  I never think about the time I don't have left.. :wink: Hell, I'm glad I'm not the oldest TinBoater - being third is fine with me


----------



## Tunnels (Jun 14, 2009)

Hell, I'm glad I'm not the oldest TinBoater - being third is fine with me. I can't remember if my feelings should be hurt :wink:
OOPS! Gotta go. The seniors special at the diner is almost done.


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 14, 2009)

Tunnels said:


> Hell, I'm glad I'm not the oldest TinBoater - being third is fine with me. I can't remember if my feelings should be hurt :wink:
> OOPS! Gotta go. The seniors special at the diner is almost done.



:lol: :lol: Ya can't miss that! :wink:


----------



## DocWatson (Jun 14, 2009)

Tunnels said:


> Hell, I'm glad I'm not the oldest TinBoater - being third is fine with me. I can't remember if my feelings should be hurt :wink:
> OOPS! Gotta go. The seniors special at the diner is almost done.



You had less than 3 minutes to get there when you posted. Where do you live ?? Upstairs or across the street ?? :wink:


----------



## DocWatson (Jun 14, 2009)

FishingCop said:


> Okay Doc.... wise or cranky, either way, you're right, the months don't matter. Look back with fondness and forward with anticipation  I never think about the time I don't have left.. :wink: Hell, I'm glad I'm not the oldest TinBoater - being third is fine with me



It's not the time that counts. It's what you do with it that matters. I only hope I can look forward to as much fun as I've already had. :wink: But, I'm sure I'm gonna enjoy the ride as long as I have my health.


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 14, 2009)

DocWatson said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > Okay Doc.... wise or cranky, either way, you're right, the months don't matter. Look back with fondness and forward with anticipation  I never think about the time I don't have left.. :wink: Hell, I'm glad I'm not the oldest TinBoater - being third is fine with me
> ...



hear, hear!!!! I'll definately be sliding in with no regrets


----------



## captclay (Jun 14, 2009)

56 in August


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 15, 2009)

56 in November.


----------



## Specknreds (Jun 15, 2009)

33


----------



## dunk50 (Jun 15, 2009)

FishingCop said:


> DocWatson said:
> 
> 
> > FishingCop said:
> ...


----------



## JeepDVL45 (Jun 16, 2009)

25 here


----------



## Lenny (Jun 16, 2009)

24 and 3 months here


----------



## jonboy (Jun 16, 2009)

16


----------



## river_wolf (Jun 17, 2009)

43


----------



## FishingBuds (Jun 17, 2009)

38, body going on 60


----------



## sccamper (Jun 17, 2009)

37


----------



## cathunter21 (Jun 18, 2009)

18


----------



## BassAssassin (Jun 18, 2009)

24


----------



## asinz (Jun 21, 2009)

42


----------



## jkbirocz (Jun 21, 2009)

I'll be 24 on tuesday


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jun 21, 2009)

25 and just as good looking as ever


----------



## caveman (Aug 1, 2009)

OK i did the math and average age is ??? 35
Thanks to all that posted their age.
mike


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 1, 2009)

caveman said:


> OK i did the math and average age is ??? 35...




I like the sound of that, I feel 20 yrs younger now, lol! 8)


----------



## Jwengerd (Aug 1, 2009)

getting old just turned 22...


----------



## BassNBob (Aug 1, 2009)

Turned 62 last Dec.


----------



## BlueWaterLED (Aug 1, 2009)

40 last week.


----------



## fishinchef (Aug 2, 2009)

25


----------



## One Legged Josh (Aug 2, 2009)

28 going on 40


----------



## njTom (Aug 2, 2009)

34


----------



## chartreusetea (Aug 2, 2009)

just turned 19 two weeks ago


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 2, 2009)

16


----------



## pbw (Aug 2, 2009)

32


----------



## Henry Hefner (Aug 2, 2009)

pbw said:


> 32


Is that years? Going by your avatar I'd have guessed 32 weeks!


----------



## radiorob (Aug 3, 2009)

25


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 3, 2009)

35 and getting older :x


----------



## jasonr95 (Aug 3, 2009)

32 ,hard to believe, wish i could go back to 22 and know what i do now.


----------



## ejones1961 (Aug 3, 2009)

48 and aging rapidly, not by choice.


----------



## spinfisher (Aug 9, 2009)

feeling every bit of 49!


----------

